# DIY Brauduino System



## changchuyo (28/5/14)

I have been working in a Single Vessel project using the Matho's Brauduino, I have the first version ready to brew and currently I'm working on the next version, my own braumeister clone also based on Matho's controller. I modified the code to fit a 16x4 LCD and changed the language to spanish, I also have the translated code in spanish for 16x2, 16x4 and 20x4 LCD displays.

I found two cheap 43 liters chinesse pots (around US$ 15 each), and started to do all modifications.

View attachment 71474

First version 

View attachment 71475

The malt basket

It was made from a dryer drum I found in a junkyard, Stailness Steel!!!!

View attachment 71476

A view of the heating elements

Standard cooper heating elements 1500Watts each (3000W). Water reachs 67°C in 22 minutes (40 liters).

View attachment 71477

Heating elements detail

View attachment 71478

Malt basket

View attachment 71479

Sight glass

View attachment 71480

Recirculation pump
I tested a universal washing machine pump (110VAC), working perfectly for 3 hours at 96°C without a single damage.

View attachment 71481

Control Box (Outdoor plastic IP65 Nema Box)

View attachment 71482

Controller shield - project board testing

View attachment 71483

Controller shield - assembled and tested

View attachment 71484

One of my 2 controllers fully assembled this une uses a 20x4 LCD Display.

And here is an advance of the next version:

View attachment 71485
View attachment 71486


----------

